# '10 Mustang GT Roof Rack



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm getting some Yakima, or Thule roof racks for my 2010 mustang gt. With all the stuff it's about $680 ( with the wheel lock, not fork lock).

Anyone have pics of their mustang with roof racks?

I will be putting them on this. I will be taking them off frequently, when I'm not using the bike. I'd rather not auto-cross and drive with them on. MPG is bad enough....


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

this will be a tough vehicle to take the rack on and off of frequently, because you will be using the short roofline adapters - either the yakima q stretch kit or the thule 487 traverse short roof adapter.

it's doable, but not very convenient.
sorry, we don't have photos of an install on this vehicle.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

The local bike shop has them to sell to me. They said its about 45 min initial set up, then 5 minutes to put on and off. You just take the allen key, undo 4 bolts. and lift it off. Repeat to put on.....................requires 2 people........


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

sounds about right on the initial setup.
not sure i agree with 5 minutes on and off afterwards.

once you get the hang of it, it'll become more manageable.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

I'd be worried about jacking up the finish with roof racks. I gave my GTi a pretty good case of finish leprosy by trying to buff out the dull patches from the roof rack feet. I took too much of the clear coat off and the whole works started de-laminating. If you go the roof rack route, look into some of that 3m clear tape paint protection film stuff. 

Is a hitch rack an option for you?


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

pimpbot said:


> I'd be worried about jacking up the finish with roof racks. I gave my GTi a pretty good case of finish leprosy by trying to buff out the dull patches from the roof rack feet. I took too much of the clear coat off and the whole works started de-laminating. If you go the roof rack route, look into some of that 3m clear tape paint protection film stuff.
> 
> Is a hitch rack an option for you?


No. It is not an option. I thought about a hidden one but I would have to cut out part of the lower bumper/skirt. I'll just get roof racks. I won't have this car for that much longer. Ford isn't all that great. Had a few problems with this car already.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

My dad and I both use the Saris Bones rack on our GTs. Mine is a 2008 w/ spoiler and his is a 2007 w/ spoiler. One bike fits well, two is a bit of a challenge. You need to be sure not to let the pedals hit the bumper. My dads bike (road bike) rubbed his bumper during a 40 minute drive and put a nice gouge in the bumper. 

BTW, I have over 600 flywheel horsepower and still get 23mpg (hand calculated) on the highway. When the bike is on the back though, it drops a bit.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

CBRsteve said:


> My dad and I both use the Saris Bones rack on our GTs. Mine is a 2008 w/ spoiler and his is a 2007 w/ spoiler. One bike fits well, two is a bit of a challenge. You need to be sure not to let the pedals hit the bumper. My dads bike (road bike) rubbed his bumper during a 40 minute drive and put a nice gouge in the bumper.
> 
> BTW, I have over 600 flywheel horsepower and still get 23mpg (hand calculated) on the highway. When the bike is on the back though, it drops a bit.


Yeah. Car has problems already.


----------



## Bambi19 (Jul 29, 2010)

ProjectDan35 said:


> I'm getting some Yakima, or Thule roof racks for my 2010 mustang gt. With all the stuff it's about $680 ( with the wheel lock, not fork lock).
> 
> Anyone have pics of their mustang with roof racks?
> 
> I will be putting them on this. I will be taking them off frequently, when I'm not using the bike. I'd rather not auto-cross and drive with them on. MPG is bad enough....


ProjectDan35 -

For Yakima racks, you can visit this specific Dealer Fit Yakima site, enter your vehicle's information, and obtain all the info you need plus some photos of an actual installation:

https://infolookup.yakima.com/default.aspx

(The above site will provide you with a summary listing of fit information, products available, measurements, misc. notes, and installation photos).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

CBRsteve said:


> My dad and I both use the Saris Bones rack on our GTs. Mine is a 2008 w/ spoiler and his is a 2007 w/ spoiler. One bike fits well, two is a bit of a challenge. You need to be sure not to let the pedals hit the bumper. My dads bike (road bike) rubbed his bumper during a 40 minute drive and put a nice gouge in the bumper.
> 
> BTW, I have over 600 flywheel horsepower and still get 23mpg (hand calculated) on the highway. When the bike is on the back though, it drops a bit.


Twin turbochargers, massive supercharger?, much bigger injectors? 600hp? That's a pretty huge claim.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Jayem said:


> Twin turbochargers, massive supercharger?, much bigger injectors? 600hp? That's a pretty huge claim.


If he's getting 23mpg still, its a supercharger. All I got is an intake and its fast as hell. Gets to 150mph pretty quick, can tell you that.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

I just bought a Yakima roof rack, with the High Roller bike rails/ lock system. $685. Best combination for this car, or in general. I will throw some pics up once I get it installed.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Jayem said:


> Twin turbochargers, massive supercharger?, much bigger injectors? 600hp? That's a pretty huge claim.


Saleen twin screw supercharger at 10psi along with full offroad exhaust. Obviously the car has fuel system upgrades, otherwise it would blow the motor on startup.  Car is loud as a son of a gun at WOT, but the Corsa mufflers keep is quiet(ish) for normal DD driving. I also have full racecraft suspension, pro5.0 shifter and lots of other various goodies. I'm hoping to get the Ford Aluminator block later this year with forged rotating assembly. That will allow me to up the boost to 16psi or so, on pump gas it should get me around 600rwhp. Will need to upgrade the driveshaft and a few other bits though.  The car looks bone stock from the outside though... no cosmetic mods except for Agent 47 mirrors. I like the sleeper look.

I probably should have quantified that the 600 flywheel is on a cold day, with cool dense air. The last dyno run were around 480 - 485rwhp on 90+ degree days. The dyno tech said that equates to around 580 flywheel hp and that on a sub 70 degree day the car will gain another 20-25hp due to the cooler denser air.

FYI ProjectDan... a turbo will yield better MPG than a supercharger. It has to do with how the turbo spools off of exhaust while a twin screw supercharger is essentially 'in boost' all the time. Two of my friends had turbo'd 2007 GTs (one just upgrated to a 2010 GT500) and they both get better highway MPG than me, despite me having 3.31s and they both had 3.73s.

Also looking forward to seeing the setup once you have installed and have tried it out!


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

CBRsteve said:


> Saleen twin screw supercharger at 10psi along with full offroad exhaust. Obviously the car has fuel system upgrades, otherwise it would blow the motor on startup.  Car is loud as a son of a gun at WOT, but the Corsa mufflers keep is quiet(ish) for normal DD driving. I also have full racecraft suspension, pro5.0 shifter and lots of other various goodies. I'm hoping to get the Ford Aluminator block later this year with forged rotating assembly. That will allow me to up the boost to 16psi or so, on pump gas it should get me around 600rwhp. Will need to upgrade the driveshaft and a few other bits though.  The car looks bone stock from the outside though... no cosmetic mods except for Agent 47 mirrors. I like the sleeper look.
> 
> I probably should have quantified that the 600 flywheel is on a cold day, with cool dense air. The last dyno run were around 480 - 485rwhp on 90+ degree days. The dyno tech said that equates to around 580 flywheel hp and that on a sub 70 degree day the car will gain another 20-25hp due to the cooler denser air.
> 
> ...


I actually ordered a kenne bell supercharger for this car, returned it. Car isn't worth it to me. I'm quite glad I only paid 25k for it new ( they were trying to get rid of it for the 2011's to come in), rather then the book price of 39k. Ford ain't got the best quality. But I have to admit......fast, sounds so good( best of any mustang, and it has stock exhaust!) ( they added some sound induction tube), and i always get people hanging out the window waving or yelling at me to do a burnout, and everyone wants to race.

This is a vid of me playing in the snow.... 




To get the full sound, this is me doing a launch. 




I will do the roof rack this weekend. Pics will be posted.


----------



## tjeepdrv (Aug 14, 2008)

What issues have you had with the car? My 03 and 07 were both bullet proof and had no problems.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

tjeepdrv said:



> What issues have you had with the car? My 03 and 07 were both bullet proof and had no problems.


1 flat tire. 250$ for that, chipped windshield, but those weren't the cars fault. I have been driving ( in the snow also) for the past month and a half with no ABS, and traction control stuck ON, WHICH, is HORRIBLE. In the snow the car will NOT move with it on, literally, NOT MOVE. You can have it floored and the wheels will barely spin, you have a MUCH greater chance with it off...so haven't been able to do burnouts for a while. The ABS module went bad way back, its a $4000 item, back ordered.

The sound system absolutely blows, I've replaced all the speakers, the stock were cheap cardboard ones.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Dan, it kinda sounds like you're not a Mustang guy. 

It also sounds like you bought an auto, which in my opinion is a mistake unless you're drag racing all the time. :thumbsup: You can forget any fun with an auto and traction control on.

You said you added an intake, did you also update your strategy tune? You'll have needed a Diablo or SCT device. If you did, then you can leverage your device and turn off traction control... I have mine permanently disabled.

If you don't have a tune loaded up, then your car could be running lean which is a very bad thing... S197 GTs are not designed to be able to an aftermarket CAI without a new tune. Lots of guys who do tend to throw CELs.

Ford is actually in the top tier of vehicle reliability these days. I believe JD Power has them ranked in the top 1/4 of all auto manufacturers. Lincoln, a Ford product, is ranked #2 second only to Lexus.

IMO... the best sounding and looking Mustangs are the 03-04 Cobras. They pure sex on wheels.

Here is a quick video of mine... notice the volume of 2nd gear tire smoke. Traction is a major issue all the way through third for me.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

CBRsteve said:


> Dan, it kinda sounds like you're not a Mustang guy.
> 
> It also sounds like you bought an auto, which in my opinion is a mistake unless you're drag racing all the time. :thumbsup: You can forget any fun with an auto and traction control on.
> 
> ...


Nope. It's a 5 speed. :thumbsup: Check out the 2 videos I posted in this thread.....one has a alright launch/take off ( isn't to the floor, maybe 3/4, only in first gear though, second is barley on it). My bad, no intake. Just a k&n filter.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Nope. It's a 5 speed. :thumbsup: Check out the 2 videos I posted in this thread.....one has a alright launch/take off ( isn't to the floor, maybe 3/4, only in first gear though, second is barley on it). My bad, no intake. Just a k&n filter.


So if your car isn't modded and i'm going to guess it's not out of warranty since it's a 2010... have you taken it to the dealer? No dealer in their right mind would allow you to drive off the lot in a car with a broken ABS module. You should should driving a loaner until they get that part in.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

CBRsteve said:


> So if your car isn't modded and i'm going to guess it's not out of warranty since it's a 2010... have you taken it to the dealer? No dealer in their right mind would allow you to drive off the lot in a car with a broken ABS module. You should should driving a loaner until they get that part in.


Yes. I brought it right to the dealer, they said it is back ordered and won't be in until the end of March...and they sent me on my way. I got pulled over last week for no front plate ( never put it on), she gave me a warning and I had to get it inspected because I was over 21,000 miles. The guy, a friend of mine, had to inspect it illegally because I have warning lights on.  .


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Bad ABS module, and they are backordered? I'm going to guess Ford has a whole bunch of defective ones and they're not recalling them for the fix. 

Weak.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

That's what i'm saying. May pick up a bmw e92 ///m3. I think this is the last year they're making them.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice*



ProjectDan35 said:


> That's what i'm saying. May pick up a bmw e92 ///m3. I think this is the last year they're making them.


Gorgeous cars. Not sure they are going to be a whole ton more reliable, but should be decent.

I was seriously considering a 3class BMW before I got my A4. I wouldn't have bought an M, just the regular 3Class, mostly because I need 4 doors for my kid seats and didn't want to suck the extra gas. Would been fun, tho!

Well, I'm sure they would come out with the next generation M3 for next year.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

ProjectDan35 said:


> 1 flat tire. 250$ for that, chipped windshield, but those weren't the cars fault. I have been driving ( in the snow also) for the past month and a half with no ABS, and traction control stuck ON, WHICH, is HORRIBLE. In the snow the car will NOT move with it on, literally, NOT MOVE. You can have it floored and the wheels will barely spin, you have a MUCH greater chance with it off...so haven't been able to do burnouts for a while. The ABS module went bad way back, its a $4000 item, back ordered.
> 
> The sound system absolutely blows, I've replaced all the speakers, the stock were cheap cardboard ones.


So how much is your car payment and insurance every month?


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

RIS said:


> So how much is your car payment and insurance every month?


Payment, none. I paid cash. And no idea about insurance. I don't pay attention.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

RIS said:


> Something's not adding up.
> 
> You're an unmarried male, approximately of the age of emancipation. SOMEONE is clearly paying eye-watering insurance rates to insure you to drive that vehicle. And you claim to have paid $25,000 cash for it.
> 
> ...


RH is worth about 1k. And yep. I do live with parents...they do pay the insurance for me. But I had to pay for car, and tires. ANYWAYS. I'll post pics of rack on car this weekend if I get it done.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Something's not adding up. 

You're an unmarried male, approximately of the age of emancipation. SOMEONE is clearly paying eye-watering insurance rates to insure you to drive that vehicle. And you claim to have paid $25,000 cash for it. 

Yet you ride a $600 Rockhopper and whine about a $250 tire.

Do you live with your parents?


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

ProjectDan35 said:


> ...yep. I do live with parents...they do pay the insurance for me.


Bingo.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*So... what's your point?*



RIS said:


> Bingo.


Did you chime in just to bag on a young guy with a Mustang? So he and/or his folks got money to buy a nice car. More power to him. Who gives a crap.

Contratu-frickin-lations I say.

You should get help. Jealousy is not becoming. I mean, its sad that your only source of pride is putting other folks down.

Do you stink up every room you walk in like you do here? Geez, man!

Go ride a bike and clear your head. Oh, right. You don't have a bike, and you don't ride.


----------



## SAL9000 (Apr 16, 2010)

It's curious this phenomenon that 98.7% of the people on the Internet pay cash for their new cars.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

pimpbot said:


> Did you chime in just to bag on a young guy with a Mustang?


Settle down, Nancy. Nobody's bagging on the kid. I asked him a direct question, and he gave a direct answer. I respect that.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

SAL9000 said:


> It's curious this phenomenon that 98.7% of the people on the Internet pay cash for their new cars.


Yup.

It took me an entire Summer to save up $1,000 to buy my first car, and it was used- a 1964 model Chevrolet.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

RIS said:


> I also gather that this kid learns from his mistakes- I notice that he has his front license plate mounted now.


You got that right. I got pulled over for it.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, the kid is nothing if not a man of his word. I'm going to make another guess- he was raised by a cop.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

I also gather that this kid learns from his mistakes- I notice that he has his front license plate mounted now.


----------

